# Adaptador de OBD2 a EOBD



## plarenas (Oct 3, 2013)

estimados del foro, 

necesito de su ayuda hace algun tiempo me compre un lector de codigos OBD2 para mi auto que es un daewo heaven del 96, mi poca experiencia en el tema me di cuenta al querer conectarlo que no le hacia el conector que son diferentes queria saber si alguien sabe si se puede hacer un adapdador he visto algunos en venta pero no estoy seguro que funcionen gracias de antemano al que me pueda ayudar.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 3, 2013)

el eobd es un sistema mas avanzado que el obd, se utiliza prinsipalmente en autos asiaticos y europeos, te puede detectar hasta si hay fugas de vapores de gasolina, ademas de ofreser mapas de su diagnostico.
te diria que no son compatibles totalmente, no creo que todas las funciones las aproveches, pero sube una foto del conector, tal vez podamos ver si se puede sacar algun dato


----------



## plarenas (Oct 3, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> el eobd es un sistema mas avanzado que el obd, se utiliza prinsipalmente en autos asiaticos y europeos, te puede detectar hasta si hay fugas de vapores de gasolina, ademas de ofreser mapas de su diagnostico.
> te diria que no son compatibles totalmente, no creo que todas las funciones las aproveches, pero sube una foto del conector, tal vez podamos ver si se puede sacar algun dato
> 
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt287/EHart6/Diagconnectors.jpg



Gracias Solaris!

Una vez escanearon mi auto con un escaner que tenia varios conectores entre los que tenia uno para mi auto es por eso que supongo que se podria adaptar me imagino que la diferencia va mas por el lado del software que por el conector aunque podria estar equivocado, no soy conocedor de este tema


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2013)

segun la informacion que tengo eobd y odb2 usan el mismo conector

quizas deberias publicar una foto de tu conector


----------



## plarenas (Oct 3, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> segun la informacion que tengo eobd y odb2 usan el mismo conector
> 
> quizas deberias publicar una foto de tu conector



gracias analógico por responder, estas son algunas fotos que saque del computador y unas del lector, como se observa el conector del computador tiene solo 12 pines de los cuales solo 6 se usan y en el del lector de OBD2 tiene 16





solaris8 dijo:


> el eobd es un sistema mas avanzado que el obd, se utiliza prinsipalmente en autos asiaticos y europeos, te puede detectar hasta si hay fugas de vapores de gasolina, ademas de ofreser mapas de su diagnostico.
> te diria que no son compatibles totalmente, no creo que todas las funciones las aproveches, pero sube una foto del conector, tal vez podamos ver si se puede sacar algun dato
> 
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt287/EHart6/Diagconnectors.jpg



solaris8, le saque algunas fotos y coinciden con las imagenes que pusiste, sabes si se puede hacer un cable para adatarlos entre si???


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2013)

bien 
tu auto es odb1 y el scaner odb2



no se si existe ese adaptador para tu escaner
estoy casi seguro que no se puede y ese escaner no sirve para tu auto


mira esta pagina
http://www.dtdauto.com/Product/Product_diagnostic/GM Scanner_E.htm


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 3, 2013)

si se puede, como dije antes tal vez no todas las funciones esten, pero se puede
el elm327 funciona aca en mexico, bastante bien, si vas a usar esa interfaz te recomendaria que vieras el digimoto, es bastante completo....sino cualquier otro soft que te agrade

obd2
http://pinoutsguide.com/CarElectronics/interfaz_obd2_pinout.shtml

daewo
http://pinoutsguide.com/CarElectronics/daewoo_obd_ii_diag_pinout.shtml

fuente
http://pinouts.ru/search.php

el conector que tenes se parese mas a un nissan, tsuru...si se consigue

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/cable-adaptador-obd2


----------



## plarenas (Oct 4, 2013)

gogleando me encontre esto voy a revisar según el diagrama que es lo que encuentro,


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Oct 6, 2013)

Tu Daewo al ser de 1996 usa Conector OBD1 y protocolo de comunicación propietario (no OBD2).

*La conexión* con tu interfaz OBD2 se soluciona usando un conector que tiene por un lado entrada OBD2 (16 pin) y por otro lado el conector OBD1 para tu Daewo, también le queda de GM y otros. Ese conector se consigue en aldlcable  pero lo puedes hacer tu mismo, solo conecta los pines negativo, positivo y uno de señal en tu interfaz OBD2 ( pin 4 negativo , pin 16 positivo y pin de comunicacion puede ser el 7 o el 2 según el protocolo que use tu Daewo esos pines los enlazas a los correspondientes de tu obd1 daewo que muestras en la imagen de diagrama.

La comunicación con tu pc se realiza por medio de tu interfaz si tienes la aplicación para leer el protocolo de comunicación OBD1 talvez digimoto, scantool lo lean, no estoy seguro habría que determinar primero que protocolo usa tu daewo, por el conector podria ser protocolo Opel o el que usa GM: SAE JI850 VPW
Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Oct 6, 2013)

masteralfonso7 dijo:


> Tu Daewo al ser de 1996 usa Conector OBD1 y protocolo de comunicación propietario (no OBD2).
> 
> *La conexión* con tu interfaz OBD2 se soluciona usando un conector que tiene por un lado entrada OBD2 (16 pin) y por otro lado el conector OBD1 para tu Daewo, también le queda de GM y otros. Ese conector se consigue en aldlcable  pero lo puedes hacer tu mismo, solo conecta los pines negativo, positivo y uno de señal en tu interfaz OBD2 ( pin 4 negativo , pin 16 positivo y pin de comunicacion puede ser el 7 o el 2 según el protocolo que use tu Daewo esos pines los enlazas a los correspondientes de tu obd1 daewo que muestras en la imagen de diagrama.
> 
> ...



Gracias Masteralfonso,

Voy a probar con lo que me indicas a ver que resulta


----------



## plarenas (Oct 12, 2013)

bueno finalmente logre coneccion con entre el elm uniendo los pines:

OBD1    OBD2
A           5
M           9

El problema ahora es que el software no reconoce el protocolo   pss:


----------



## analogico (Oct 12, 2013)

plarenas dijo:


> bueno finalmente logre coneccion con entre el elm uniendo los pines:
> 
> OBD1    OBD2
> A           5
> ...


esa informacion estaba en el link que  te deje arriba

el tema es que tu adaptador es para odb2
y segun recuerdo el odb1 era mas simple el circuito
aca te dejo otros link donde esta mejor explicado
http://www.mafak.com/2008/08/making-aldl-cable-to-connect-pc-to-obd1.html
http://www.clubdelcaravan.com.ar/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1204


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 12, 2013)

> El problema ahora es que el software no reconoce el protocolo



cual estas usando??

el digimoto 5, funciona bien , el 4.3 da un poco de problemas al conectar, si tenes celular con android, el "torque" es bueno.

http://www.elandroidelibre.com/2012/11/obten-toda-la-informacion-de-tu-coche-con-un-escaner-obd-y-torque.html


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Oct 12, 2013)

El problema es que ni la interface ELM , ni los software Scantool, digimoto, te servirían pues no interpretan el protocolo del tu Daewoo.

A ello me refería en mi primer respuesta:

Para comunicarse con la computadora de un auto se necesitan 3 cosas:

Un conector adecuado o conexiones con pines individuales (el hardware)

Una interface por ejemplo : ELM, VAG COM, OP COM, VAG TAcho etc. (Hardware _ Software)
Es el enlace electrónico entre el auto y tu pc, recibe las señal del auto y la prepara para que la reciba la pc.

Finalmente el Software que interpreta la señal preparada que llega desde la interface a la pc
Scantool, Digimoto, opendiag etc. Cada uno de estos es capaz de interpretar determinados protocolos OBD, no interpretan todos.

Aqui lo interesante: Tu Daewoo al ser del año 96, no usa protocolo OBD 2, en lugar de ello usa protocolo exclusivo de la marca, el cual se agrupa dentro de OBD1.

Me arriesgo a asegurar que con la interface op com la cual se combina con el software del mismo nombre, tiene mas probabilidades de leer el protocolo de tu daewoo OBD1 ya que si no me equivoco es el mismo protocolo del opel antiguo (OBD1), la interface ELM con el software Scantoll o Digimoto etc. solo lee protocolos OBD2

Saludos y éxito con tu proyecto, estamos pendientes del tragico desenlace...XD


----------



## plarenas (Oct 17, 2013)

masteralfonso7 dijo:


> El problema es que ni la interface ELM , ni los software Scantool, digimoto, te servirían pues no interpretan el protocolo del tu Daewoo.
> 
> A ello me refería en mi primer respuesta:
> 
> ...



jajajaja, vamos a ver que resulta............


----------



## realan (Abr 25, 2016)

No ubo desenlaze, y ya hace años de esto, estoy pensando comprar el elm327, el problema es que no se si va a funcionar con un tsuru 2000, ya que sigue siendo obd1


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 25, 2016)

> el problema es que no se si va a funcionar con un tsuru 2000, ya que sigue siendo obd1



el elm 327, no creo que te sirva para un tsurito, lo especifico seria este....

http://pcautodiagnostico.galeon.com/productos2352165.html


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 3, 2016)

Efectivamente tendrás el mismo problema pues el protocolo es obd1 y sólo es posible comunicarse con el conzult que es el que te indicaron en el enlace, saludos y suerte con el proyecto


----------

